# Woodpile in Texas



## Nubsnstubs (May 20, 2021)

Several days ago as I was completing my trip from Missouri back to Tucson, I was out by Fredericksburg looking for that Osage Orange tree I told @Wildthings about several years ago on the Grapevine/Ahrens Road. Needless to say, I couldn't find it either, but at 


I found this.


This root ball above looks to be 36" diameter with the trunk about 24"OD. 


the above picture represents about a 10-12" OD. I don't know if that is spalting or mineral stains. I believe this to be Pecan. It is located in a depression alongside the above road junction with a bunch of other trees. Looks to be a fire pit. 


@Wildthings, since you visit this area often, it might be worth a look. I will most likely be going through Texas again in July, so I'm gonna have my chainsaw and trailer to assist in retrieving some of this wood. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 20, 2021)

I will check it out when we go again. Most likely damaged trees from the ice event back in February. Hundreds of huge oaks and pecans didn't survive

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

